# Mit Eclipse automatisch JavaDoc-Struktur einfügen?



## Horschie (17. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen,  wie man mit Eclipse automatisch kommentieren kann? 

Also wäre gut, wenn Eclipse automatisch die JavaDoc Struktur vor den Methoden, Klassen einfügt, den Author, die Version, das aktuelle Datum etc. bereits hinzufügt. Am besten auch gleich die Namen der Parameter. So, dass ich nur noch die Beschreibung einfügen muss...*g*


Danke
Christoph


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2009)

/** dann return


----------



## Horschie (17. Mrz 2009)

hmm...das ist ja schon mal nicht verkehrt. Aber automatisch auf Knopfdruck bei allen Methoden, Klassen einfügen geht nicht? 

Und wo kann man konfigurieren was da eingefügt wird?


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2009)

>> hmm...das ist ja schon mal nicht verkehrt. Aber automatisch auf Knopfdruck bei allen Methoden, Klassen einfügen geht nicht? 

Wäre doch zweckfrei bei private Methoden.


----------



## Horschie (17. Mrz 2009)

ja, habe mich unklar ausgedrückt. Public würde schon reichen.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2009)

Und wie findest du dann raus was generierte Stubs sind und wo du wirklich noch dokumentieren musst?


----------



## Cody (18. Mrz 2009)

In der Overview: rechtsklick auf die Methode->Source->Generate Element Comment

Die dafür verwendeten Comments kann man unter : "Window"->"Preferences"->"Java"->"Code Style"->"Code Templates" unter: "Comments"
so anpassen wie man es haben möchte


----------

